# Meatballs with whole wheat bread?



## Argamemnon (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I want to make Greek meatballs (keftedes), but meatball recipes always call for white bread, which I don't eat. Can't I use whole wheat bread when making meatballs instead of white bread? If not, why not?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2008)

You can use any kind of bread or crackers.  Most recipes specify white bread because that has been the standard household bread for decades.  

If you use a bread with a stronger flavor that white bread, expect it to effect the flavor of the meatballs.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

*Keftedes are one of my favorite Greek dishes.  There is no reason you can't make these beauties with wheat bread.  Just use a little less since wheat bread is denser than white bread.  The bread just might give the meatballs a very interesting flavor although with all of the other ingredients you may not even notice.  *


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I made them with breadcrumbs. Delicious. First, I fried the onions and then I added breadcrumbs, eggs, parsley, minced garlic, oregano, black pepper and a little cumin.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Sound great to me!  Did you use Lamb for the meat?


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 1, 2009)

pdswife said:


> Sound great to me! Did you use Lamb for the meat?


I used minced beef. Anyway, it's very easy to make, there really is nothing to brag about here


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 10, 2009)

I always substitute whole wheat bread/crumbs in recipes, I never notice a difference


----------

